# Paph. Maudiae 'The Queen' AM/AOS



## Jmoney (Sep 1, 2006)

classic green-and-white Maudiae-type, still unsurpassed in quality after all these years. very distinctive light green foliage patterning too, in case any are up on ebay. widely reputed to be triploid, and that's why there are few if any legitimate progeny.


----------



## Heather (Sep 1, 2006)

I recall first seeing this plant of yours Jason, and thinking it wasn't that spectacular. When I saw it in person though, about a year ago, I was amazed. It is such a HUGE flower. An amazing clone.


----------



## PHRAG (Sep 1, 2006)

I think we need to start a Sexy Green Paph thread to go along with the Sexy Pink Phrag thread. This flower is HOT.


----------



## Heather (Sep 1, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> I think we need to start a Sexy Green Paph thread to go along with the Sexy Pink Phrag thread. This flower is HOT.



I bet our friend Greenpaph could get behind that suggestion. 

Jason, can you post flower dimensions? Really, I had no idea how huge this baby was until I saw it.


----------



## Greenpaph (Sep 1, 2006)

Super idea!

Great photo of a fabulous GREENPAPH!

Thanks, Jason


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 1, 2006)

Very nice, Jason!


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 1, 2006)

My favorite paph of all time, Jason. Several years ago I saw a plant of it across the room at our local show. And the room we do the sales in is, oh, about 150 feet long. So, from that distance, I immediately knew it was 'The Queen', and I immediately walked over and bought it without even asking how much it cost. I'd always wanted one (and it was a nice plant, too).

There is a Clair de Lune clone that is almost as good (can't remember the name). You see it everywhere, chances are if it is an alba Clair de Lune, it is the right one.


----------



## slippertalker (Sep 1, 2006)

The paph Claire de Lune clone that is famous is "Edgard Van Belle" which has an AM/AOS. This and Maudiae "The Queen" are two of the very best of this type of breeding, and have been around for many years.


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 1, 2006)

Yep, that is the clone I was thinking of. Super sweet.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks for posting the pix! My "Queen" is in bud and should open in few weeks...very hardy, made it outdoors through both of this summers heat waves without blasting...when it blooms I can compare it to your picture to make sure I have the right clone....but its already pretty large...much larger than "Magnificum" at that stage......By the way, I once read that "Bankhaus" was supposed to be identical to the "Queen"...but I used to have it, and if anything it was just like Magnificum........Take care, Eric


----------



## Jmoney (Sep 2, 2006)

Heather, this isn't a particularly-good blooming, as the plant got repotted right before the spikes came up, and hasn't really established itself yet. about a 5" natural spread. I've bloomed this cultivar with 5.5+" nat spr, but the real massive 6+" flowers are on well-established mature plants, i.e. those with 18" leafspans.

Clair de Lune 'EVB' is every bit as impressive as 'The Queen', also very massive on established plants. there's a third huge "oldie", Alma Gavaert 'Madame Maurice Mertens', that doesn't seem as common these days. all three are reputed to be 3N.

Eric, if you want to compare foliage, let me know so I can snap a pic. 'The Queen' has rather distinctive markings, totally different than 'Magnificum' (which is in its own right a nice crisp flower and a vigorous grower, but isn't anywhere near as stately).


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Sep 2, 2006)

Definitely! I think a foliage photo would be great for comparison...as I said once before, this does look like plants of the Queen that I have seen before in shows...and its larger by far than Magnificum, with a clearly different foliage pattern...definitely more attractive. By the way, I once had a Clair delune clone that was supposed to be EvB, but it grew very poorly...when it finally bloomed once, it was a pathetically small flower with a small dorsal and ugly oversized pouch....its since deceased and unmourned. (Gotten from the Orchid House...a great company but seemed to have more mislabelled plants than others....) According to an old brochure from the Orchid House, the "Queen" is supposed to be the largest , followed by Mdm Maurice Mertens, and then by Edgar van Belle..and they had a photo showing all three together....the "Queen" was clearly the largest. Take care, Eric


----------



## DavidM (Sep 2, 2006)

Wonderful blooms


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 2, 2006)

All I can say is, "Wow!"


----------



## Jmoney (Sep 3, 2006)

I'm not sure how much this varies according to environmental conditions, but every piece of 'The Queen' I've seen has this exact foliage. the base color is akin to that green-yellow crayon in the crayola box way back when. Clair de Lune 'EVB' seems to have much darker green color and more contrast in the tessellations.


----------



## Mycorrhizae (Sep 3, 2006)

Just for comparison, here is a photo of Paph. Clair de Lune 'Edgard Van Belle' AM/AOS that Krull-Smith recently sold on eBay. The tessellations in the foliage appear to be more defined than in Paph. Maudiae 'The Queen' AM/AOS.


----------



## Mycorrhizae (Sep 3, 2006)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> ...(Gotten from the Orchid House...a great company but seemed to have more mislabelled plants than others....) ...



This is most definitely true — but with _other_ companies it was often accidental.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Sep 10, 2006)

Now....I've looked over those photos, and checked out my plant....The older leaves look like the picture of "The Queen"...however, the youngest leaves have much brighter tesselation, more like E vB.......I guess I'll just have to wait for it to open...should happen in about 10 days.....Take care, Eric


----------



## Wendy (Sep 10, 2006)

Gorgeous! I've seen one in person and it was impressive.


----------



## Jmoney (Sep 11, 2006)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> Now....I've looked over those photos, and checked out my plant....The older leaves look like the picture of "The Queen"...however, the youngest leaves have much brighter tesselation, more like E vB.......I guess I'll just have to wait for it to open...should happen in about 10 days.....Take care, Eric



is that the one that was on ebay a couple months ago? I remember seeing one advertised as 'The Queen' and thinking to myself that the foliage looked kinda like 'EVB'.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Sep 11, 2006)

I didn't get this on Ebay...I did get it from Thanh Nguyen through his private sales email....I questioned him about whether it was really the Queen, as I had never seen it at that price before ($35)....while he assured me that it was, I got it knowing that it was a gamble....there were no photos....even if it is Edgard van Belle, it was still a good deal...multigrowth, and in bud....Its just beginning to open now, and while I cannot see much, the petals appear to be narrow...too soon to see if they have warts on the front surface. The pouch also appears to be narrower than Edgard van Belle also...but I'll know for sure in a few days. Take care, Eric


----------



## Jmoney (Sep 12, 2006)

I think that auction I was recalling was one of his. By no means was I certain, nor was I calling him out, but the foliage just looked 'different' to me. could have been environmental though. I wasn't in the market for one of the greens or else I might have snapped it up myself. got a pic of the plant?


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm going to take a picture when the bloom opens....today I could see a little more of the petals...no warts on the front as far as I can see, but its still pretty closed up. I still have'nt been successful at uploading photos to the list...then again, I haven't tried that many times. But when I figure it out...and get the pictures taken, I'll post them...Take care, Eric


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Sep 15, 2006)

OK...its open now, and I moved it indoors. Its definitely a Maudiae, no question...I'll take a picture tomorrow, as the dorsal still needs some time to fully expand...To me , it looks like a large Magnificum...but it does resemble the picture you posted where its right next to EvB....I measured it, 4.6" across the petals. Is that a reasonable size range? (I've always heard 5"....) This is for a bud developing outdoors in summer.....Take care, Eric


----------



## Jmoney (Sep 16, 2006)

I think it's hard to tell based on size alone, 5-5.5" is probably average for 'The Queen', with higher or lower depending on conditions and plant size. I'm sure a specimen 'Magnificum' will also push 5-5.5" too...maybe a foliage pic while you're firing up the camera?


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Sep 16, 2006)

OK...my first serious try at posting a pic....bear with me.....Eric


----------



## Shadow (Sep 16, 2006)

This picture is HUGE and long to download even with broadband. But the Paph itself is very nice.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Sep 16, 2006)

OK...here is the foliage shot....I did some googling, and I am now really confused about these Maudiaes.....There were shots of the Queen that looked different, others looked like mine...shots of Magnificum that looked more like the Queen than any Magnificum I've ever seen, Foliage shots that look nothing like Jason's...Also, Orchid's Ltd also says that Bankhaus is identical to the Queen...yet the Bankhaus I had years ago was more like Magnificum, which as I recall was about 4" across....I wonder if all of these old green Maudiae's are hopelessly confused...I would certainly not blame any dealer who sold the wrong clone (as long as the price was reasonable...)...at least Edgard Van Belle is very distinctive....Take care, Eric


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Sep 16, 2006)

Wow! Sorry folks...I didn't realize that imageshack produced such huge pictures..sorry for the inconvenience (but I kind of like it myself...) Take care, Eric


----------



## Jmoney (Sep 16, 2006)

hmmm...the flower definitely looks like a Maudiae...I've seen a grand total of maybe 5 pieces of 'The Queen' whose foliage looked similar to each other, and this foliage does look different (much more contrast on the tessellations). I'm sure environment changes foliage somewhat but could that explain this variation I do not know. a long time ago had a piece of 'Magnificum' and that didn't look like this either. maybe someone else who has grown a few Maudiae cultivars can weigh in? the flower is nice regardless though.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Sep 16, 2006)

One of the pictures of The Queen that I saw doing a google search showed very strong tesselation, even more distinct than mine....I definitely feel that since these Maudiae clones are so old there has been plenty of mix-ups between them....who knows how many "Queens" , "Magnificums" and "Bankhaus's" there are.....Take care, Eric


----------



## Jmoney (Sep 17, 2006)

yep, I'm sure there's quite a bit of confusion out there. what you could do is use the pollen to make a cross--if you get seedlings you know it's definitely not the queen!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Sep 17, 2006)

Well, according to Koopowitz and Hasagawa's book, the Queen is suspected of being the parent to Edgard Van Belle and Mdm Maurice Mertens....even though its generally infertile. Supposedly Magnificum is also a poor parent....Take care, Eric


----------



## DavidM (Sep 17, 2006)

Very nice, all of them


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Sep 17, 2006)

Just an update on measurement.....I measured it again today, after its been fully open for 48 hours...it increased to 4.8" across the petals. Take care, Eric


----------

